# Follistatin 344



## DEE151 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys i need some help on this.
I have 2 vials of folli but I am not shire how to take it.
Mix 1ml of bac  water 
So if I have u100 slin pin 100mcg will be the 10mark right?
So what size needle and gage do I need?
Looking to inject in bies, chest, or shoulders sound pretty easy.
If I miss something pleas help. Thanks.


----------



## DEE151 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bump anyone?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 1, 2013)

1ml will make the 10 mark 100mcg

Dose it with a slin pin IM for 20 days at 100mcg ed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

Never taken it... but if 1 mg is in vial. Then your reconsitution math is correct


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

Old school... you have experience with this product? General impressions?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Old school... you have experience with this product? General impressions?



I've used over 20mg of folli over the last 2 years. After many 10 day protocols of 100mcg and some with 200mcg I found that a 20 day at 100mcg to be most effective. Especially when if been on cycle for some time. 

Muscle fullness, hardness, and, 3-8 pounds of lbm can be expected. I enjoy the shit out of the stuff. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DEE151 (Aug 1, 2013)

What size skin pin and gage do I need? Can I inject in my shoulders? 

And chest and bise what size needle would I need for these spots.


----------



## DEE151 (Aug 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Old school... you have experience with this product? General impressions?


Nope never use it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 3, 2013)

DEE151 said:


> What size skin pin and gage do I need? Can I inject in my shoulders?
> 
> And chest and bise what size needle would I need for these spots.




I always used a 29g .5 inch 

Chest, Bi's and Delts


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 3, 2013)

I would recommend you preload some syringes and freeze them until ready to use.  Once recon'd, based on my personal experiences, I beleive it starts to degrade after 2-3 days in bac...roughly 5 days in AA solution.


----------



## s2h (Aug 4, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I've used over 20mg of folli over the last 2 years. After many 10 day protocols of 100mcg and some with 200mcg I found that a 20 day at 100mcg to be most effective. Especially when if been on cycle for some time.
> 
> Muscle fullness, hardness, and, 3-8 pounds of lbm can be expected. I enjoy the shit out of the stuff.
> 
> ...



spot on..if its legit folli the changes seen are pretty amazing...20 days is perfect...after that it seems to come to a slow halt...in all my research i have never seen body comp changes like with good folli...the issue sometimes being good folli...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> spot on..if its legit folli the changes seen are pretty amazing...20 days is perfect...after that it seems to come to a slow halt...in all my research i have never seen body comp changes like with good folli...the issue sometimes being good folli...




Agreed, As of late is has been difficult finding Folli, let alone finding real folli.

To all the Peptide Suppliers, Bring back some damn folli!! there is a market for it... NOW! lol


----------



## DEE151 (Aug 11, 2013)

What's the worse that can happen if I choose to run my folli  for 20 days?
Been on a cycle for almost 2yrs now...


----------

